# Silent Loop 280mm Problem



## Tupfer123 (13. März 2017)

Hallo!

Mein System:

- ASrock X370 Professional Gaming
- AMD Ryzen 1800X
- 64 GB Corsair DDR4
- Silent Loop 280mm
- M2 SSD Samung 960
- Dark Base 900

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem eine Silent Loop 280mm zugelegt. Soweit läuft alles gut nur der Radiator wird teilweise während dem Spielen sehr warm (spürt man teilweise durch das Gehäuse). Die Silent Wings 2 habe ich durch 2 Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition High Airflow 140x140x25mm 1150 U/min ersetzt, da ich gehört habe, dass die Silent Wings 2 fast nutzlos sind und diese vor der Montage getauscht werden sollten. 

Ebenso höre ich die Lüfter kaum. Ich weiß also nicht, ob sich diese von selbst regeln. Im Bios sind die Lüfter auf "Standard" eingestellt. Wnn ich jedoch Leistung auswähle, drehen die Lüfter hoch und regeln sich auch nicht mehr runter. 

Soweit läuft alles stabil. Laut Bios hat die CPU beim Start eine Temp. zwischen 38-42C°. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich natürlich alles richtig angeschlossen habe, sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht (ist meine erste AiO Wakü). Ebenso bin ich sehr vorsichtig  bezüglich Bios Einstellungen (alles auf Werkseinstellung, nur Firmware auf 1.50 aktualisiert).

Hoffe, dass mir jemand (wie immer ) behilflich sein kann.


Vielen Dank


----------



## lunaticx (13. März 2017)

Huhu,
was heisst wird sehr warm und spürst du durch das Gehäuse ? Meinst du das "Pumpengehäuse" was auf die CPU "geschraubt" wird ?
Dann wäre das normal. Das Wasser im Kreislauf erhitzt sich und gibt eben auf Wärme ab, an das Gehäuse.

Interessant ist nicht die Temperatur beim Start sondern Ingame. Kannst du das mal monitoren ? Mit CoreTemp, OSD vom MSI Afterburner oder so ?

Wie sind die Lüfter angeschlossen ? Am Board ? Auf einen 4Pin-Anschluss ? Wenn ja sollte da ein Tachosignal auslesbar sein.
Mit z.B. Everest, Aida oder Speedfan


----------



## Tupfer123 (13. März 2017)

Die Silent Loop (bzw. der Radiator/Pumpe) ist oben im Deckel des Gehäuses eingebaut. Sehr warm bedeutet, dass ich am Gehäusedeckel und oben seitlich die Wärme spüre, wenn ich meine Hand auflege. 

Werde ich sofort in die Tat umsetzen.

Die Lüfter sind am Mainboard angeschlossen. Die beiden Lüfter sind mit einem Y-Kabel (hat nur 3 Pin) auf einen 4-Pin montiert. Ebenso "das Pumpengehäuse was auf die CPU geschraubt wird" (ebenfalls nur 3 Pin) ist auf einem 4 Pin angebracht.

Tachosignal? Tut mir leid, ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist :/


----------



## Dagnarus (13. März 2017)

Ist bei der SilentLoop nen Programm dabei gewesen zur Überwachung? Da solltest du sowas wie Pumpengeschwindigkeit (U/Min) und die Wassertemp ablesen können. Das Wasser wird von der CPU erwärmt und läuft dann durch den Radiator ( = Wärmetauscher). Da muss es warm werden sonst funktioniert das nicht...


----------



## st0ni23 (13. März 2017)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Ist bei der SilentLoop nen Programm dabei gewesen zur Überwachung? Da solltest du sowas wie Pumpengeschwindigkeit (U/Min) und die Wassertemp ablesen können. Das Wasser wird von der CPU erwärmt und läuft dann durch den Radiator ( = Wärmetauscher). Da muss es warm werden sonst funktioniert das nicht...



Nein es ist kein Programm zur Überwachung dabei gewesen. Ich habe auch die  Be Quiet! SL280.
Du musst zwingend darauf achten, dass die Pumpe immer konstant mit 12V betrieben wird! So steht es auch in der Beschreibung. Die Pumpengeschwindigkeit der SL darf man nicht regeln, sonst fängt sie irgendwann an laut zu rasseln. (Dazu findest du einige Beiträge hier im Forum.)
Entweder schließt du die Pumpe direkt mit einem Adapter an das Netzteil (12V Anschluss) oder wenn du sie an den CPU-Fan Anschluss steckst, musst du sie auf 12V konstant regeln (z.B. die Lüfterkurve auf 100% setzen).
Dann kannst du mal prüfen, wie warm der Radiator wird. Aber er muss schon warm bei Auslastung werden. Das ist völlig normal. 
Lese einfach mal die Temperaturen aus. (Core Temp, HW Monitor etc.)


----------



## Tupfer123 (13. März 2017)

Habe nun c.a 1,5 Stunden HWMonitor und MSI Afterburner neben dem Spielen laufen lassen.

Gespielt wurde Battlefield 1 (3440x1440p) mit mittleren Grafikeinstellungen. 

Folgende Temperaturen wurden gemessen:

GPU:  
- Min 33C°
- Max 63C°
Auslastung des Lüfters Max: 30%

CPU:
- Min 38C°
- Max 50°
Lüfterauslastung habe ich irgendwie nicht gefunden?


So scheinen die Temps ja in Ordnung zu sein, aber ob sie stimmen?


----------



## Chimera (13. März 2017)

Übrigens, die SL hat keine Silent Wings 2, sondern Pure Wings 2 und die sind halt einfach relativ schwach, selbst bei voller Leistung. Ne Lüfterauslastung an sich kannst du auch nicht finden, denn es wird dir nur der Prozentwert und die Drehzahl angezeigt, aber nicht eine Art Last wie bei GPU oder CPU (siehe Bild von mir; oben die Drehzahl in U/min und drunter dann in Prozent). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Wenn der Radiatir der kowakü am Gehäuse verschraubt ist überträgt sich natürlich einige an wärme. Das ist volkommen normal jnd richtig so. Die temps sind auch absolut unbedenklich.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

Die Temperaturen sind doch völlig i.O.
wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Chukku (14. März 2017)

Dass der Radiator warm wird und dies auch durch das PC Gehäuse (besonders im Deckel) zu spüren ist, ist vollkommen richtig und normal so.

Das ist ja gerade der wesentliche konzeptionelle Unterschied zwischen einer Luftkühlung und einer Wasserkühlung.
Bei einer Luftkühlung wird die Wärme dort weggekühlt, wo sie entsteht (also am Kühlturm auf der CPU).
Bei einer Wasserkühlung wird sie erst an einen anderen Ort mit besseren Platzverhältnissen wegtransportiert (über das Wasser), damit sie dort dann mit einem grösseren Kühler (=Radiator) weggekühlt werden kann. Dieser Ort ist in deinem Fall die Gehäusedecke.. ist also klar, dass die wärmer wird.

Also keine Sorge.. geniesse einfach, dass alles so funktioniert, wie es soll 

Höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen würden daran übrigens nichts ändern... die Luft, die durch den Radiator kommt, wäre dann zwar etwas weniger warm aber es wäre mehr Luft pro Sekunde.
Der Wärmeübergang wäre also plusminus der Gleiche.
Mit deiner Pumpe gibts auch kein Problem.. wäre das der Fall, dann würde der Radiator eben NICHT warm werden, sondern die Hitze würde sich im Wasser um den CPU Kühler herum stauen und nicht abtransportiert werden.

Das Einzige, wo du optimieren könntest (aber nicht musst) wäre die Position des Radiators.
Falls dein Case es erlaubt, wäre eine Montage in der Front des Gehäuses theoretisch etwas besser.
Aber wie gesagt: Handlungsbedarf besteht in deinem Fall eigentlich keiner.


----------



## Tupfer123 (14. März 2017)

Alles klar vielen Dank für die netten Antworten


----------

